# Making your own bridles, breastplates, etc.



## DancingArabian

Does anyone know of a site that has instructions on how to make bitless bridles, breastplates, martingales and so on? 

If you know how to make tack and do so for selling purposes, how did you learn how to do it?


----------



## AbsitVita

Not sure if this will help you:

Homemade Leather Headstall

Make a Horse Martingale

Make Breast Collars


----------



## Saddlebag

Took an intensive course on saddlemaking.


----------



## Saddlebag

Dancing Arabian, Have you considered making browbands from plastic strips instead of ribbon? Walking horse and saddlebred people look for something unique for showing. Tandy Leather sells this in numerous colors. I had to search high and low for a special browband. Found a plain one in Royal Blue which really pops on a black horse. Some of the browbands sell for upwards of $100.


----------



## PunksTank

Subbing  I gotta know too


----------



## thenrie

Try leatherworker.net. It's a forum that can provide all sorts of info on leatherwork. I used to subscribe to a magazine entitled, "The Leathercrafters and Saddlers Journal". Every month they had an instructional article including patterns for various things, including cowboy and horse tack and accessories. I have to tell you, though, that with the price of leather and the quantities you are forced to purchase, and the price of leatherworking tools, it's cheaper to buy the articles already made, unless you plan to make more than one or two, and unless you want or need a high level of customization. Then again, there are folks like me who just like to buy tools and make their own stuff...to heck with the cost.

@Saddlebag: I plan to graduate to saddles soon, myself. Whose course did you take?


----------



## wild_spot

Ive just started braiding my own tack using paracord. It's cheap, you don't need many tools, and you can use awesome colours! Where I am now I can't buy hardware so I'm doing simple stuff, when I get home I'll do a bridle and breastplate. So far I've made some dog collars, curb straps, and I just finished one rein of my
First set of split reins.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I was hurting for a headstall and didn't have 80$ to go buy one, so I made it myself. I'll post a pic when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ktibb

Lots of trial and error. Self taught and am currently working on a DIY bitless bridle kit.

DIY Instructions - Rydem Bitless


----------



## Roperchick

hey Wild Spot....what size cord do you use?

i have lots of 550 cord that i make bracelets and lanyards n stuff for friends...but at least imo it seems a little thin for horse halters bridles etc...but it could be that the diameter of mine is really small lol


----------



## wild_spot

I use the 550 cord but you braid a number of strands together to make one larger strand. An eight strand flat braid works out about the thickness of decent sized bridle/rein leather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

hmmm. interesting. i may have to try that haha

thanks for the info


----------



## Saddlebag

thenrie, my instructor retired about a year ago. I'd wanted to go Stateside but too much paranoia after 911 about Canadians going to the US. Google saddlemaking schools then get references. Some are very skillful but can't teach worth a hoot. You need someone who will provide all the answers to the why questions. That is the only way you will understand why you are doing something a certain way. I was lacing and braiding rawhide and was told push with your thumb, don't pull with your fingers. He didn't say why. I found out why, it makes your fingers bleed. Blood and leather/ rawhide are a poor mix.


----------



## Saddlebag

DA, you can purchase patterns that you simply trace onto the leather. That's what I did. I still have the patterns for my saddle.


----------



## DancingArabian

Never thought of that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

Does anyone have any good links to free how-to's? Preferably something like how to braid bridles or breast collars or reins? Or where to get the correct cords to be able to do it?
Thanks  I'm brand new to tack making and am really into it!


----------



## wild_spot

I think there are a few how to's on braiding paracord on instructables.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

Subbing


----------



## COWCHICK77

My husband when he had a good sewing machine made quite a few headstalls and ******/chaps. His machine didn't sew think enough to make thicker stuff like hobbles unfortunately and he sold it when we moved to TX. We plan on buying another in the spring when we move home.

Anyhow...he learned from apprenticing with other makers. Good quality stuff like lined, stitched with quality silver headstalls will sell. You can't compete with Pakistan and Mexico for the low quality crap. Finding a niche seems necessary.
Finding a wholesaler for your leather is helpful rather than paying full price. We also buy the silver wholesale or have it made and the prices reflected either way.

For patterns, we found that buying a good quality headstall or what ever, take it a part, and tracing the pieces on some tag board is the best. Most makers won't give up their patterns if they think you are going to copy and sell. Tandy Leather sells patterns, but they do need a bit of adjusting to make them workable though.

Good Luck!


----------



## Saddlebag

Making tack for yourself is one thing but to sell to others really isn't financially feasible. The manufacturers have equipment that can cut many pieces at a time and get volume discounts on leather that we can't hope to get even at wholesale. There are also so many saddlemakers that for many it's not the day job, plus trying to compete against the manufacturers. Knowing how to make a saddle is good as it's needed to do all types of saddle repair.


----------

